# Do You Ever Use Sleeping Bags for Outdoor Activities?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

We used to do a lot of tent camping back in the day in the US and Canada.  We had some nice down bags for cool weather.  We've been using 0 degree bags in our camper now when we go camping in the mountains, as it could be cold at night and there's no furnace.  The last ones we had were lined with a soft material, not flannel, but some type of lush fleece.  It was a nice welcoming warm feel on the body, but they were wearing thin.

Bought these before our last trip, very happy with them and would recommend them.  Very roomy and comfortable on the body, we always get zip together bags, but they can also be bought separately and used alone.  http://www.browningcamping.com/products/bags/side-by-side  Just washed and dried one of them at home in my machines, will do the other one soon.

We paid less than shown on the Browning site.  Do you use sleeping bags, if so, what kind are you using?  Do you like them?


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 2, 2016)

The brand is Embark and I I bought it at Target. Hubby and I are so restless I moved to my daughter's bedroom. It gives everyone a good nights sleep. The bag I have is ultra warm but lightweight enough to fit in the washer easily. For thirty bucks you couldn't find a better bag

40 Degree Purple Sleeping Bag (75x33 inches) - Embark™


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2016)

Yep, took a pair like that on a trip to California in 1973.  Used a tent for the whole trip, except for one night in a motel in Los Angeles.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, we use them in the camper.  Ours have a 'hollow fill' fibre filling and we use them year round. 
 I'm familiar with  term 'furnace' , but it slightly amuses me as in the UK, it usually refers to a high temperature device for industrial heating or for melting metals.  We just say 'heater' or 'stove'.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 17, 2016)

We used them in 2 tents, 8 popup trailers, 3 VW campers and 5 travel trailers.  In the campers they were much more convenient than messing with sheets and blankets.  We sold the last trailer last year and they went with it.  I have no recollection of the brand.

I did install a furnace in the last trailer after a chilly October campout in Arizona.  The previous trailers all had furnaces.

We camped in Yellowstone once in a popup, it was the second week of September and it went down to 21 degrees that night.  The popup had no heater.  When we got home we sold the popup and bought our first travel trailer which had a furnace.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2016)

We leave a burner on the stove at night if it's really cold, just open the ceiling vents a bit more.  Not so much for us, but for the dog and the cat.  Usually though, it doesn't get below 40 degrees at night in our pop-up, normally warmer.  There was a time that a cold front moved in quickly and the water line started to freeze, also layer of ice on top of the pet water bowl


----------

